# Problems with my 13 year old...



## SoCal Rebell (Jan 14, 2010)

...female "Winnie". Hello to all and sorry if I am asking in the wrong place but I am *very* concerned about my almost 13 year old golden, Winnie. Suddenly she won't eat anymore, she even shuns steak which is unheard of. She not walking, her rear legs are woobely at best, I have to put a towel under her belly for support.

She drinks a lot of water, 3x as much as usual and has diarreah, and she threw up this morning. I work 12 hour days and my wife who stays home doesn't drive so a trip to the vet is difficult.

I was hoping maybe some of you had seen this before or can point me in the right direction to ask people "in the know". Even though times are tight now I will take time off from work and pop for the vet. Thank you for any help>


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

I think you need to take off and go to the vet. You will never forgive yourself if you don't. A simple thing could be problematic to a senior golden so it is best to take her to the vet.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

pburchins said:


> I think you need to take off and go to the vet. You will never forgive yourself if you don't. A simple thing could be problematic to a senior golden so it is best to take her to the vet.


I'll just second this, there really is nothing an online forum can advise you in this situation except to please take her to the vet.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

SoCal Rebell said:


> ...female "Winnie". Hello to all and sorry if I am asking in the wrong place but I am *very* concerned about my almost 13 year old golden, Winnie. Suddenly she won't eat anymore, she even shuns steak which is unheard of. She not walking, her rear legs are woobely at best, I have to put a towel under her belly for support.
> 
> She drinks a lot of water, 3x as much as usual and has diarreah, and she threw up this morning. I work 12 hour days and my wife who stays home doesn't drive so a trip to the vet is difficult.
> 
> I was hoping maybe some of you had seen this before or can point me in the right direction to ask people "in the know". Even though times are tight now I will take time off from work and pop for the vet. Thank you for any help>


I don't want to scare you but, at 13, suddenly not eating is a major event. Please get your girl to the vet asap. You do not want her to be uncomfortable.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I totally agree with everyone else. It really is time for an immediate trip to the vet. At 13 years old, it could be a variety of things and advising you to get her to the vet ASAP is probably the only advice anyone here can give you. This definitely doesn't sound like it's something that can be treated at home.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with all the others. Yes, please get her seen NOW.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with the other posters...if my senior GR stopped eating (he loves food), I'd sense something was very wrong and take him to the vet.....better to be safe than sorry at this stage in her life.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Please let us know what the vet says. Praying for your sweet Winnie.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you for your replies, that's pretty much what I figured. I'm kinda preparing myself for the worst, but my wife is in denial. This is a behavior she never had, she lays around all day


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sending hugs and prayers to your Winnie, please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says, hope things go ok. 

Lana


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks again everyone, here's my chubby little Winnie the Pooh during happier times:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

When Carmella stopped eating, even when I offered her hot dogs and ham, I knew something was terribly wrong. As everyone else said, take her to the vet. I really, really hope it's something minor that's just upsetting her stomach.

I love her shiny fur! What a girl.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

those happy times very, very nice


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a pretty girl! Good thoughts for you and Winnie, poor baby.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We are praying for Winnie. She is a beautiful girl. It is always hard especially when they are seniors. Please keep us posted. We may be able to help you after you know what the problem is. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Has Winnie been to the vet yet? Any update?


----------

